# CCK Tai Chi Praying Mantis Kung Fu Videos



## LanJie (Jun 1, 2008)

Here are some clips of the CCK Tai Chi Praying Mantis Kung Fu system. 

I sent these to a friend and I thought members of the forum would enjoy them. 

These are not my performances but the system I practice. When I learn how to make my own videos I will post them on the web.

Hand Forms

Ba Dah Maa Buh: Eight Basic Stances
http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=vids.individual&VideoID=1836704

Gung Lih Chuan: Power Training Fist
http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=vids.individual&VideoID=1837965

Bung Bu Chuan: Crushing Step
http://www. youtube. com/watch?v=HemoGlneH-s

Dan Jer May Fa: One Hand Picks the Plum Flower
http://www. youtube. com/watch?v=np0-a7SIxhs&feature=related

Jie Chuan: Intercepting Fist (This is a form from the Jing Wu Association)
http://www. youtube. com/watch?v=kRCd5PNB2zY

Shang Bah Zhao : Upper Eight Elbows
http://www. youtube. com/watch?v=270NK_nCYQw

Xia Bah Zhao: Lower Eight Elbows (both Upper and Lower Eight Elbows are eventually done together)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DcI4FtKR2VU

Woo Shou Chuan: Five Hand Fist (a. k. a. Yan Yee Zhang)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vNJO-IEQa0w


Lan Jie Chuan: Intercepting and Deflecting Fist
http://www. youtube. com/watch?v=-29tqp-jIjI&feature=related

Quai Jer Yao: Quickly Picking the Essentials (This is the most advanced external hand form in the system)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lyYmG-QFM-4&feature=related


Two Person Hand Sets

Ling Bung Bu: Crushing Step 2 Person Form
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gavk4VU_K-8

Xia Kai Men: Opening the Little Door
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nj98ryfabcM

Later I will post the Weapon Forms of the system.


----------



## LanJie (Jun 1, 2008)

I am sorry some of the video links were bad.  I will replace them later.
Regards,
Steve


----------



## LanJie (Jun 1, 2008)

Here are the corrections

Bung Bu Chuan: Crushing Step




 

Dan Jer May Fa: One Hand Picks the Plum Flower




 
Jie Chuan: Intercepting Fist (This is a form from the Jing Wu Association)




 

Shang Bah Zhao : Upper Eight Elbows




 
Lan Jie Chuan: Intercepting and Deflecting Fist
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1HTLg8BcyNM&feature=related


----------

